# Attn: Martin Jaguar Recurve Owners



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

I haven't been on here much, so maybe this has already been discussed.

Few of you have been fortunate to take delivery of a Martin Jaguar recurve with little to no incidence. I was not so fortunate.

I have a long list of issues with my Jaguar; however, my main concern is with the integrity of the limbs. I have heard, read, and witnessed close to a dozen limb failures; all of which have resulted with injuries. I'm sure there are many more occurrences that I am not aware of. Also, I am willing to accept limb failure to a certain degree, it comes with the territory; but, I am horrified with the thought of my wife or daughter possibly losing an eye as a result of limb failure from cheap, poor quality, sub-standard limbs. Now for the good news.

Pete Ward and several others have recently reviewed an intermediate/entry level recurve made by Samick called the Sage. I've had the opportunity to shoot this bow with impressive results and the Sage can be had for even less dollars than the Jaguar. Well, I'm not going to spend more money on another inexpensive recurve (guest bow); but I did come across a set of Sage limbs and I'm happy to report that they are a good fit on the Jaguar riser. My Jaguar, with Sage limbs, shoots fast and smooth. Now, with newly found assurance, I am enjoying the Jaguar and feel confident my family can too without concern.


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

Will you be at the Conejo shoot this weekend?

http://sites.google.com/site/socalarchery/Home/shoots-in-california/conejo-pacific-coast-traditional-challange


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

I will be there. Spoke with Arvid from Black Swan; he said I should receive my new longbow in time for the shoot. If it doesn't arrive in time, I'll be shooting my Black Widow.


----------



## vtmtnman (Aug 3, 2008)

138 bucks for a Jaguar...I wouldn't have expected quality either.I had delaminations on my PSE impala limbs.That bow pretty much ended my dealing with cheap junk.


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

Awesome! I will be looking for someone with a Black Swan longbow. I always wonder how they shoot! Would be interested in seeing a Jaguar with Sage limbs too.
I will be shooting an ACS longbow. Look for a short Asian guy with a hat


----------



## newbwithabow (Oct 18, 2009)

SoCalArcher, small world, I too am from SoCal. Orange Co. Thanks for the information on the Jag limbs. My son is shooting a 30# Jag and now I'm worried about the limbs. I'd like to get him a set of the same Sage limbs you have in 30#. Where can I get a set of Sage limbs like the ones you have?

Thank you.


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Anybody that sells the Samick Sage can get you limbs. Our local archery shop here in Simi Valley sells the Sage, Don had a couple of spare sets of limbs - $75. A set of Jaguar limbs are going for $105.

Before I installed the Sage limbs, I used the butt end of the limb and traced out a section of self adhesive felt (sheets of self adhesive felt can be purchased from most fabric stores) and attached it to the belly side of the limb butt. Using a sharp pencil, I punched a hole for the limb bolt. This works as a gasket and insures a nice cushiony, silent fit. Also, I wrap teflon tape around the threads of the limb bolts.


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Today I shot several dozen arrows using my Jaguar with Sage limbs. With these new limbs, this is not the same bow! If anyone has the opportunity to switch out the Jaguar limbs with Sage limbs - you will be amazed!

I applied a piece of self adhesive felt to the butt end of the limb to serve as a gasket/cushion. Sheets of self adhesive felt can be purchased from any fabric store. I used the butt end of the limb to trace it out, measures 1.5" X 3" and used a sharp pencil to punch out a hole for the limb bolt. Also, I wrapped teflon tape around the threads of the limb bolts.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

SoCalArcher said:


> Today I shot several dozen arrows using my Jaguar with Sage limbs. With these new limbs, this is not the same bow! If anyone has the opportunity to switch out the Jaguar limbs with Sage limbs - you will be amazed!
> 
> I applied a piece of self adhesive felt to the butt end of the limb to serve as a gasket/cushion. Sheets of self adhesive felt can be purchased from any fabric store. I used the butt end of the limb to trace it out, measures 1.5" X 3" and used a sharp pencil to punch out a hole for the limb bolt. Also, I wrapped teflon tape around the threads of the limb bolts.


SoCal,Thanks for the information so far,I think quite a few people are going to be interested in this.
Can you tell me another couple of things though,what's the length of the bow now,what brace hight have you worked out for it,and what poundage limbs did you buy to get the end draw wheight you have ?
Thanks again,
JNZ.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Jack NZ said:


> SoCal,Thanks for the information so far,I think quite a few people are going to be interested in this.
> Can you tell me another couple of things though,what's the length of the bow now,what brace hight have you worked out for it,and what poundage limbs did you buy to get the end draw wheight you have ?
> Thanks again,
> JNZ.


x 2


----------



## BaxMaine (Oct 27, 2009)

I just got my Jag today after a 3 month wait. I knew that they some problems before, but I'm hoping they got it straitened out. If I really enjoy trad shooting, ill certainly dump some money on a much nicer one.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree I hope they have solved them. I have one of the early ones and it's been shot 1000 of times by many people and it's still going.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I had one of the early ones too. Zero issues. I'm sure the new owner will have the same problem free usage that I did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've read on-line that the early ones were made directly by Martin, but that the recent ones have been made by a sub-contractor. 

That seems to have resulted in the problems seen in the new ones.

Glad I went with the Hoyt !!!

- George


----------



## pequa1 (Jun 14, 2009)

zero problems with mine so far as well, got it in early August from Sportsmans Guide- does that make it one of the early ones ?


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

That or they finally (hopefully) got the bugs out of the newest ones.


----------



## BaxMaine (Oct 27, 2009)

IAIS604 said:


> That or they finally (hopefully) got the bugs out of the newest ones.


Guess not... After waiting 3 months, I got mine just the other day and it already snapped.. lol!


----------



## big grey (Apr 12, 2010)

*Jaguar bows*

I don`t understand why anyone would want to purchase one of these bows given their limb problems. I know money maybe an issue but there are a few good bows out there at a reasonable cost. Samick,Checkmate, Maddog to name a few.
I certainly would not like to be shooting a bow wondering if or when its going to delaminate . Iv`e seen this happen to bows and believe me its dangerous.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????*

is this a Toyota / Martin thing , way to many malfunctions they should all be recalled .. and replaced with an updated set of limbs that have been tested.. or give the customer the option to get a full refund for sure.. cheaper than a law suit when some one gets hurt.. with this many failures and verified by this many posts on a public site.. boy they are missing the message here...


----------



## mtbndan (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok so I have a Jaguar TD, I've had it for a few months with no issues so far. Is there anything to look for that might tell me I'm going to have a failure.....like cracks in the limbs etc? I like the bow and don't have money to get new limbs!


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

I been waiting for 6 weeks to get mine. The shop just called the other day and said it was in should I just send it back? :angry:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Va bowhunter said:


> I been waiting for 6 weeks to get mine. The shop just called the other day and said it was in should I just send it back? :angry:


Then why aren't you going down to pick it up?

No problems with mine so far and really don't care if I do because of the great service I've had from Martin in the past/

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

I too have had great service from Martin. I own many great Martin bows (100% Martin bows), but the Jaguar is not 100% Martin. Where I come from, we call that pilikia (trouble).


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

SoCalArcher said:


> I too have had great service from Martin. I own many great Martin bows (100% Martin bows), but the Jaguar is not 100% Martin. Where I come from, we call that pilikia (trouble).


Then you must be a transplantated SoCalArcher then ... :teeth:

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Bow-Cephus (Feb 3, 2009)

I really wasn't interested in these bows but now I kinda want to find a used one and buy seperate limbs just for a pack bow sounds like it would make a sweet little set up!


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

I do go back twice a year.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool... Oahu or one of the primitives.... :teeth:

I'm from the Big Island...

Aloha.. Tom :beer:


----------



## newbwithabow (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey SoCalArcher could you give some specs on your Jaguar/sage hybrid such as length of the bow, brace height and actual string length used? And maybe some Pics too, if you can.

Thanks.

newbwithabow


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Hey Newb - The Sage limbs are almost identical in length and geometry as the original Jaguar limbs. I'm using a 14 strand DF97 made for a 60" bow (57" string). I'll get back to you later on more specifics; don't have the bow near me right now.


Aloha Tom - Big Island Mo Betta! Come from all over, Kona, Hilo, and spent some time in the HOVE.


----------



## mattisbob (Apr 13, 2010)

why did i read the revues for this before i bought it lame


----------



## newbwithabow (Oct 18, 2009)

SoCalArcher said:


> Hey Newb - The Sage limbs are almost identical in length and geometry as the original Jaguar limbs. I'm using a 14 strand DF97 made for a 60" bow (57" string). I'll get back to you later on more specifics; don't have the bow near me right now.


Thanks SoCalArcher,
I really appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## spartan123 (Dec 3, 2010)

So glad i found this thread. Just bought the Sage limbs for a spare pair.


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

Are they a direct bolt up? I have a Mystic tiser sitting here that has the same geometry as the Jag. I'd like to do something with it.
Steve


----------



## Cowboy2659 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Martin jaguar with sage limbs.*



SoCalArcher said:


> Today I shot several dozen arrows using my Jaguar with Sage limbs. With these new limbs, this is not the same bow! If anyone has the opportunity to switch out the Jaguar limbs with Sage limbs - you will be amazed!
> 
> I applied a piece of self adhesive felt to the butt end of the limb to serve as a gasket/cushion. Sheets of self adhesive felt can be purchased from any fabric store. I used the butt end of the limb to trace it out, measures 1.5" X 3" and used a sharp pencil to punch out a hole for the limb bolt. Also, I wrapped teflon tape around the threads of the limb bolts.


Hey 
Would you happen to have a picture or a YouTube video of u shooting the jaguar with sage limbs. I have a bow that i upgraded to higher poundage limbs and I cracked the riser. So I bought a 55# jaguar to replace my bow and now have been seeing these issues with the limbs. I really don't want to put limbs on that don't fit 100% that's dangerous. A video would really help out.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

I owned a Jag with 50# and 30# limbs. The 50# limbs saw light use (I ended up favoring the 50# Martin X-150 over the 50# Jag). The 30# limbs saw a fair amount of use, with no issues. My experience and the little that the I have read online, suggest that the limb issue has been resolved since 2010.

I do like the idea of getting my brother, who now owns the Jag, a set of 35# Sage limbs.


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Cowboy2659 - Sorry, I do not have any footage shooting the Jag with Sage limbs; haven't shot the Jag in a few years. My Jag still has the Sage limbs (almost four years now), but I've heard the Jag limbs have improved quite a bit.


----------



## TragicArcher (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a set of Jag limbs. I want to give a bow to my best friend as a gift. I would like to use those limbs in it. Can I use a Sage riser for 35lb limbs?


----------



## dketch13 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello everyone! This is my 1st thread and Im a newbie when it comes to bows in general. I just happened to stumble on this thread. I too have a martin jag I bought it a few years ago and haven't had any issues with it. I even recommended it to my brother and now he has one too. They are both 50#'s. We have just been shooting it in my back yard and at my local club. 

This summer Ive been trying to shoot it a little more than usual and I noticed Im having a hard time anchoring my shots. Everything just starts getting very shaky. I'm 5'7 165lbs. My draw is about 27-28inches. My brother is a lot smaller then I am and he has no trouble at all with his bow. 

Im debating if I should get different limbs, but the martin limbs almost cost as much as I paid for the whole bow. I think the sage limbs might resolve my issue. But before I start spending $$$, I just wanted to see what you guys thought? 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.....Thanks for reading!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

SoCalArcher said:


> I haven't been on here much, so maybe this has already been discussed.
> 
> Few of you have been fortunate to take delivery of a Martin Jaguar recurve with little to no incidence. I was not so fortunate.
> 
> ...


Has been discussed and enjoy your jaguar... They are ugly as sin, but mine shoots nicely and because of its deep riser, I can actually shoot arrows spined from 50 to 125... :laugh:


----------



## artgordon (Mar 2, 2013)

Fellow club member also a custom archery shop owner and Martin distributor says he no longer sells new Martin bows. He said the older bows are good but the new ones aren't the same quality. I've dealt with this guy for a couple of years and he always did right by me. He is also known around the club as a standup guy.


----------

